# Amaze n Smoker sawdust.. "Amaze-n" but expensive...



## misterbill (Sep 3, 2012)

I purchased an amaze-n-smoker which takes sawdust instead of chips.

How do I go about purchasing pure sawdust (example 100% hickory, not mixed with other wood )

The sawdust he sells on his website cost more to ship than it costs to buy them.

I don't know of any lumber-mills here - I'm in Southern California... Not many forests/tree's here.

Amazon sells woodchips, but I didnt see saw dust. :(


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Try and find a BBQ specialty store in your area.  Also some big box home improvement stores carry sawdust for smoking, but your mileage may vary with that source.  We have 3 or 4 BBQ specialty stores within 10 miles of my house and all carry dust, pellets, and fist size solid wood chunks for their customers.   Google is your friend.....

You can also take smoking pellets and grind them up in a $5 blender from a yard sale to make sawdust if all else fails.  If you buy pellets make sure they are food safe as some of the pellets for wood stoves use strange stuff for binders and might not be food safe.

Also the saw "dust" I have bought in the past is not really "dust".  It's more like very very fine chips.  True "dust" is hard to burn as it tends to have few voids between the individual pieces whereas the dust like chips have irregular shapes and voids for air to travel through.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2012)

A-MAZE-N Sawdust IS pure sawdust and if you have an idea the volume you go through, you can plan ahead and purchase in bulk. Todd periodically runs free shipping specials for Forum Members as well. Have you tried talking to Todd? He is pretty good about helping with special needs...JJ


----------



## misterbill (Sep 3, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Try and find a BBQ specialty store in your area.  Also some big box home improvement stores carry sawdust for smoking, but your mileage may vary with that source.  We have 3 or 4 BBQ specialty stores within 10 miles of my house and all carry dust, pellets, and fist size solid wood chunks for their customers.   Google is your friend.....
> 
> You can also take smoking pellets and grind them up in a $5 blender from a yard sale to make sawdust if all else fails.  If you buy pellets make sure they are food safe as some of the pellets for wood stoves use strange stuff for binders and might not be food safe.
> 
> Also the saw "dust" I have bought in the past is not really "dust".  It's more like very very fine chips.  True "dust" is hard to burn as it tends to have few voids between the individual pieces whereas the dust like chips have irregular shapes and voids for air to travel through.


Thank you for the blender tip, never thought of that :) . And yes, the 'dust' I received from Todd was just very fine chips, not fine dust. I used to use large chips, but the amaze-n-smoker makes smoking 100x easier with light it and forget it constant smoke.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> A-MAZE-N Sawdust IS pure sawdust and if you have an idea the volume you go through, you can plan ahead and purchase in bulk. Todd periodically runs free shipping specials for Forum Members as well. Have you tried talking to Todd? He is pretty good about helping with special needs...JJ


Thanks for the suggestion, I have talked to Todd once regarding my order not processing in paypal properly and he's a good fellow. I will keep my eye out for that free shipping!


----------



## jsdspif (Sep 3, 2012)

butcher-packer.com  sells sawdust but the bag I bought is more like granules . I thought that it would work pretty good in the amazen but I haven't ever opened it to try it , because I'm still using the dust I got from Todd , and I'm not using my amazen as much as I used to .


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 3, 2012)

jsdspif said:


> *butcher-packer.com  sells sawdust but the bag I bought is more like granules* . I thought that it would work pretty good in the amazen but I haven't ever opened it to try it , because I'm still using the dust I got from Todd , and I'm not using my amazen as much as I used to .



It doesn't work well at all in the sawdust smoker, it may in the pellet smoker with the bigger holes, but I haven't tried it yet.


~Martin


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 3, 2012)

Free Shipping Deal for SMF Members on purchases of $59.98 and more
5# of sawdust lasts a very long time!

Coupon Code = SMFSHIPFREE
Offer ends 9/3/2012, but I'm gonna extend it thru 9/8/12



TJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Once again Todd comes through!!!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 5, 2012)

Isn't Todd the greatest?  I have used my amsn and pitmasters blend on 5 lbs of cheese(no Q-view, camera on strike) and I can't wait to try it.  c'omon 2 weeks.  Steve


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 5, 2012)

Todd!  You da' MAN! :sausage:

I'm all stocked up right now, but I'll be back to you when I run out of something!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2012)

One thing about Todd's sawdust - he grinds it to a special consistency that will burn correctly in the AMNS and AMNPS. Just for giggles I have tried other dust to test it and it does not work well.


----------



## misterbill (Sep 7, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Free Shipping Deal for SMF Members on purchases of $59.98 and more
> 5# of sawdust lasts a very long time!
> 
> Coupon Code = SMFSHIPFREE
> ...


Thanks!

I just ordered

5lbs of Apple, Burbon Barrel, MEsquite, and Peach

:)


----------



## sound1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Todd's products are awesome. I buy the pellets and do the grinder thing for cold smokes in the AMNPS,  Saves a bit and I don't need to have both dust and pellets on the shelf.


----------

